# Free dental whilst pregnant?? Other options?



## dubinamerica (6 Nov 2009)

Someone mentioned this to me recently and I was wondering if anyone has heard of this? I am in the unpleasant situation of needing a wisdom tooth extraction whilst 7 months pregnant .. totally stressing me out. 

Have enough PRSI stamps to cover me for a cleaning, but apparently this does not extend to extractions. 

Currently both myself and husband are unemployed but have not yet applied for a medical card. I was told that this may be covered under medical card, but I could be a while waiting for a card and then weeks on a waiting list. 

Can go to Galway Clinic and pay Euro 600 to have extraction completed.

Can backdate my Healthinsurance and pay about 1K to keep my own coverage going, and drop dependents.  Could go to Galway Clinic and pay 125 excess .. 

Any advice? Am peeved that after working for years, none of this is covered on PRSI.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Nov 2009)

Sorry, but no, this is a myth which I have heard a few times in the last few years. There is no free dental care available in Ireland for pregnant women.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 Nov 2009)

dubinamerica said:


> Can go to Galway Clinic and pay Euro 600 to have extraction completed.
> 
> Can backdate my Healthinsurance and pay about 1K to keep my own coverage going, and drop dependents. Could go to Galway Clinic and pay 125 excess ..


 
Did you previously have health insurance and if so, how many weeks has it been since it was cancelled? 

If it's less than 13 weeks, you can rejoin with no new waiting periods and you don't have to backdate your cover; you'd only be paying from the date of rejoining onwards.

If it's more than 13 weeks, chances are the health insurer won't let you "rejoin" and instead treat you as a new member, in which case the pre-existing waiting period will apply and you wouldn't be covered. 

Have you checked if it can be done else for cheaper, e.g. Bon Secours? (Please note: I have NO idea of the medical appropriateness of treatment provided or not provided by the Bons, so please talk to your consultant/dentists before changing anything). Would Galway Clinic allow a payment schedule instead of full payment upfront?

Just a few suggestions, hope they help!


----------

